# hitching out from San Fernando & 3rd



## hg14 (Dec 22, 2009)

so I'll be taking the 17 HWY bus from Scotts Valley to San Jose and (San Fernando and 3rd street) it's the last stop, I think. My goal is to get to Berkeley, then to go to Sacramento(to visit my uncle, work for him awhile/see grandparents) then to visit friends in Santa Cruz for a few weeks 3-4. then I'm gonna greyhound to Oakland to get to Colton.


:soldier: (cop):zombie:


----------



## logan714 (Dec 23, 2009)

hg14 said:


> so I'll be there. is there anyone else going to be there?just wanna find out or not...if so, and want a travel partner reply. also tell me whats good or bad about this area AND I'd like to know where the nearest yard is I'm still looking on Google maps but, eh..
> 
> 
> :soldier: (cop):zombie:



la? yards downtown or bus to coton


----------



## logan714 (Dec 23, 2009)




----------



## stove (Dec 23, 2009)

...this thread looks like it fell off my worn-out pants and got caught under a bus.

Maybe it's just because I'm not from the area, but I don't understand your post at all. Are you trying to hitch or hop from the valley? As mentioned, go in or out, Colton or downtown LA. Hitching? If so, where ya headed? a little more detail would be helpful.


----------



## mylon (Dec 23, 2009)




----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter (Dec 23, 2009)

I believe he is saying san fernando and 3rd streets...at least thats what it looks like ta me..and go to colton itll be less complicated for an obvious newbie.


----------



## hg14 (Dec 23, 2009)

thanks for the better location


----------



## hg14 (Dec 23, 2009)

edited it see above


----------

